# Santa Maria Manuela



## jay cresswell (Jan 8, 2007)

Doubtless some of you are following the restoration of the Portuguese Grand Banks schooner Santa Maria Manuela ... sistership to Argus (now Polynesia) and Creoula

This is a remarkable project that will result in the three steel-hulled sisters dating from the 1930s still sailing

For anyone not familiar with the SMM project, there is a brilliant ... absolutely brilliant ... website devoted to the project http://santamariamanuela.blogspot.com/

Perhaps there should be a permanent link to the SMM site from Ships Nostalgia. This is maritime preservation of a fine sailing ship how it should be

I heartily recommend this site


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Great photos on this site. Wish I understood Poruguese.
In a convoy in ww2 and in fog on the Grand Banks we passed a lone dory fishing. The chap must have been suprised at the two columns pof ships passing either side of him from the gloom ! Presumably the mother ship was nearby - who knows - perhaps the one being restored
Sid


----------

